# A little Muay Thai history



## muaythaifreak (Jun 3, 2004)

Originally, Muay Thai was very brutal, even deadly. There were no weight categories, and few rules. There was also no padding or protection. Fighters wrapped their hands in either strips of horse hide or hemp rope to protect their hands and cause their opponent maximum damage. If both fighters agreed, they would sometimes dip their hands in a type of glue and then dip their hands in broken glass to cause severe cuts and bleeding during the fight. Fighters would wrap their ankles with cotton wrap and either wear coconut shells or triangular pillows for groin protection. In those days, many fighters died in the ring, especially from knees and elbows.

Probably the most famous Thai fighter of all time is Nai Khanom Dtom. During the many wars with Burma, Muay Thai fights were still being held and Nai Khanom Dtom was known as the greatest fighter in all of Siam, the previous name of Thailand. The Burmese had heard of how great this fighter was so they captured him to pit him against 12 of Burma's greatest fighters. If he could defeat all 12, he would be allowed to go free. The day of the fight came and a stadium was filled with Burmese people all wanting to see the death of this Siamese fighter. The first fighter came out and was instantly killed by Nai Khanom Dtom's lethal elbows and knees. The next fighter came out and met the same fate. One by one each fighter came out and fought ferociously to their death. As the day wore on, nine fighters had been killed at the bare hands of Nai Khanom Dtom, but something strange had begun to happen. As the Burmese people watched this fighter struggle against the odds and battle each fighter without rest, they soon found themselves cheering for their enemy, Nai Khanom Dtom. At the end of the day, Nai Khanom Dtom stood among twelve lifeless bodies in the middle of the stadium. The crowd cheered and the King of Burma had no choice but to set him free. To this day Thai boxers dedicate on night each year to the memory of Nai Khanom Dtom.

A tid bit for the MT buffs who may not have heard this legend before.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 3, 2004)

Now I know you are not biased by your username "muaythaifreak", but this does sound like a legend to me.  Not saying it could/did not happen, but it is a cool legend or historical fiction, with probably some basis in truth. 

 I like reading about the history of other arts, since I am obviously not a Muay Thai guy, but my business partner is, and I have had several Muay Thai guys come in to spar in my classes.  Great fun, and great control, and obviously in superior shape.  Any other stories, please share.

 Thanks,
 -Michael


----------



## Tony (Jun 4, 2004)

I practice Kung Fu but I am still very impressed with Muay Thai and I love the story. So if Nai Khanom Dtom fought all these fighters with Muay Thai, what would their style of fighting have been?


----------



## muaythaifreak (Jun 6, 2004)

The burmese have developed their own combat arts through history.  The main one probably used in this era was Burmese Boxing or "Lethwei".  This combined with their weapons arts of banshay, and a more recent devolopement of Bando wich concentrates more upon defense rather than offense.  But Burmese boxing is very brutal in it's own right.  It is very similar to Muay Thai.  I should clarify however that there are probably many different offshoots of lethwei in Burma just as there are several different styles of Muay Thai in Thailand i.e. memai Muay Thai, Muay Boran, etc.. depending upon the area of Thailand in which they were developed.  Someone more familiar with Burmese arts could probably answer this question more effectively as I am fairly new to the subject.  But I think those are the basics of it.  I hope that answers your question.


----------



## muaythaifreak (Jun 6, 2004)

Here's another cool story from Thailand history.  Again, how authentic it is may be a matter of debate, but it's a cool story nonetheless.

The year is 1548, foot soldiers prepare themselves feverishly, muskets are primed, canons are run out and the great *War Elephants* are readied for battle. Not even one year into his reign, King Chakrapat straps on his armor and, as he does so, his beloved Queen Suriyothai comes to his side and says she is going to join him against the Burmese. The King gives an emphatic "No" but the Queen is a strong-willed lady and, despite the dangers, insists on fighting alongside her husband. The King sighs and reluctantly accepts her joining in the battle. Queen Suriyothai's servants quickly buckle their Queen into military armor and she, and her husband, rush to mount their respective elephants.
As the King and Queen enter the battle, a frenzied fray is going on all around them. Men are shouting and screaming, canons roar, swords and lances clash and the air is constantly rent with the trumpeting of the *War Elephants*. All is noise, turmoil and chaos. In normal times the King (or anyone of high-rank) ride in the howdah atop the elephant but, as now, the king is astride the elephant's neck in full control of his war-beast. Atop, in the howdah, an officer waves batons, right and left, to direct the movement of the foot soldiers running alongside, urging them forward to ensure that the flanks of the elephant are protected.

King Chakrapat presses forward to engage his enemy, King Tabinshweti, but suddenly appears to lose his balance. Queen Suriyothai sees her King losing ground and charges her elephant forward to assist him. In doing so, she is immediately engaged by the Burmese King's frontline Commander, Phra Jao Prae Tado Thammaraja, and their long fighting-lances ring out as they clash together. It is a fierce, hectic skirmish but the Burmese elephant, pushing forward from its haunches, destabilizes its Thai counterpart and Queen Suriyothai is caught by a series of chopping blows which penetrate her armor and mortally wound her. For *Queen Suriyothai*, the battle is finished.

This Queen, one of Thailand's greatest heroines, dies in combat protecting her husband and defending her nation. Later, Queen Suriyothai's two sons, Phra Ramesuan and Phra Mahin retrieve their mother's body from the battleground. King Chakrapat survives the fighting and lives to mourn the loss of his Queen. Ultimately, the war is won and the Burmese are driven off. But they will return again ... and again!


----------

